# Post Your Headphones



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 6, 2011)

*Posts the headphones you own and discuss with others.  
*Pictures are encouraged.**



I'll start:

Grado SR-60i's with modified grills, modified drivers, quarter cut mod, and bass mod.  

These are open air and very cheap, fun to mod, and very durable.  Probably the best if you are just getting into audio.  






Sennheiser HD 595's (pictured with a PA2V2 amp)

These are very sharp for open air headphones.  Extremely comfy, as they fit around the ear.  At the moment these have a very good price point.


----------



## mlee49 (May 6, 2011)

Currently dubbing the Plantronics 777 but have a back up Sennheiser eh150's. They are a bit tight but nice for a closed ear experience. 

The 777 comes with a Dolby USB dongle thats nice.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 6, 2011)

Beats By Dr. Dre: White Studio






Played with some carbon fiber wrap. Looks nice with the white trim.

No mods done besides that. 


Equation Rp-21






Modded the Impedance. From 32ohms to 132ohms. Now, nice deep bass. 


I also have AUDIO TECHNICA ATH-A700.. Friend has them now.
No mods to them yet. 

Also have:

Sennheiser Ie7's for work and play.


----------



## entropy13 (May 6, 2011)

Pleomax PHS-5000.

Product page


----------



## Kovoet (May 6, 2011)

Razer Carcharias


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (May 6, 2011)

*Here is what I use the most*

Sorry I don't have any pics right now. By category here they are.

Open 

Sennheiser HD 595 50 ohms (Mussels helped give me the idea as he also had the HD 202s and mentioned awesomer. Didn't realize he had the 555s though. Whoops) I love em. Need more time to see what happens. Use with a variety of sound cards either amped by a Behringer AMP800 or FiiO E9 

Sennheiser HD 515 50 ohms 

My first try with open headphones and really good for about $50. The bass seems a little more punchy than the HD 595s. Maybe that will change with time.

Closed

Koss UR29 Built in volume controls/ deaf protection make it ideal for gaming 

Koss Pro 4AAT (I am trying to like this but even with a FiiO E9 it just is not lively enough, a bit neutered with absent bass and grips your face like a vice grip and weighs a lot)


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 6, 2011)

Just bought a pair of AKG K514 over ear headphones, I believe AKG is a sister company of harmon kardon. They where only delivered today so will have to try them out later whan am back from work. 

http://uk.akg.com/product-detail-2821/k-514.html

Has anyone heard of AKG or know if they are supposed to be any good?


----------



## hat (May 6, 2011)

http://store.razerzone.com/store/razerusa/en_US/pd/productID.169419100

A great step up from generic headsets, but nowhere near the best. Good enough for me though, and they can get pretty loud with my Xonar DG's headphone amp.


----------



## Frederik S (May 6, 2011)

I have way too many. Used are the following.
Head-Direct: HE-6, HE-5LE, HE-500
Westone: ES5, and 4s
Jerry Harvey Audio 16|Pros

I also have a set of SR-60s that I use from time to time. They are upgraded with a Canare microphone cable, quarter modded, metal grilled and with added dampening to the back of the driver.


----------



## KieX (May 6, 2011)

My trusty Beyer DT770 Pro's (80 Ohm version)





Looking for a better set of closed cup cans (noisy room ), but dunno what else to look for.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

my headphones are broke but they will be back in a few days thanks to the awesome customer service of play.com, until then have a photo i found on google


----------



## Urbklr (May 6, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Just bought a pair of AKG K514 over ear headphones, I believe AKG is a sister company of harmon kardon. They where only delivered today so will have to try them out later whan am back from work.
> 
> http://uk.akg.com/product-detail-2821/k-514.html
> 
> Has anyone heard of AKG or know if they are supposed to be any good?



AKG has been around for a long, long time. Their headphones are quite popular in many recording studios. I have a set of AKG K240 MKII's, love them. I've read the K240's have been around for something like 20 years!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

Urbklr said:


> AKG has been around for a long, long time. Their headphones are quite popular in many recording studios. I have a set of AKG K240 MKII's, love them. I've read the K240's have been around for something like 20 years!http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3265/2524347161_39a671498b.jpg



Most of the 'GOOD' headphones have been around for a while, sound quality in headphones and speakers has been the same since about the 70's, the successful designs live on for a while and thanks to price drops by the shops (they normally automaticly reduce the pricing of things as they get older) become great bargains, crap headphones (like skullcandy' and DR.DRE) get replaced every year as there mainly about fashion and people with little knowledge thinking 'this years version' is probably better


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (May 6, 2011)

Sony mdr-xb500's for me.  Got two pair (one for working and going in woods).

I used to listen to music on $10 headphones, so going to these was pretty luxurious for me.  My goal was to get a system that matched my car, because the stock system in it is the best I've ever heard.

Been getting into the scene though, looking to step up to some Grado cans.


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 6, 2011)

Not much of a headphone man for gaming but I share from time to time my son's Roccat Kave, headset, analog 5.1. Nice stuff, here's the link:

http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Sound/ROCCAT-Kave-5-1/


----------



## MRCL (May 7, 2011)

After years of cheap and mediocre (at best) stuff, I use now a pair of *AKG K181* headphones.






Bass, depth and surround are awesome. Money well spent.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 7, 2011)

Using Creative Fatality HS800 right now:






Its not the best headphones around nor the most comfortable, but it serves its purpose well and I bought it for £10 second hand, which is a very good price for it. I have been hunting for replacements, but so far I have seen nothing which catches my eye. Probably going to look around until something amazing (price/perf wise) pops out, as per my usual gadget shopping habits. Currently interested in Sony MDR-V6, but still haven't been able to convince myself to buy it. Another would be the Grado SR60/80, but the sound leaks and its completely useless in libraries and places like that.

Edit: Oh, for earbuds, I use Ultimate Ears MetroFi 220, it sounds quite nice from the iPod, but noise from my laptop makes it unusable. The 220 is balanced for poor sources I think, and for £17 I think its quite a good buy.


----------



## Ripper3 (May 7, 2011)

Same as cheesy, I've got Goldring NS1000s, noise-cancelling cans. Pretty good, with or without the noise cancelling on. I get a lot of noise from laptop output, and these are very sensitive, so there's a little bit of compromise, as noise-cancelling ends up adding more noise when things are very quiet, but with it off, it picks up the noise from the laptop. Brilliant headphones, only £50 at play.com at times too. Bargain!

Got some Klipsch Custom 1s yesterday to replace my Klipsch Image X1s (only a minor cable fault, so considering cutting off the end, soldering on a new connector). Fantastic little earbuds, really surprised of how good they are actually, the Custom 1s. Very much recommended, pretty cheap, so if you need some nice IEMs, they're a great choice, very comfy too.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

Ripper3 said:


> Same as cheesy, I've got Goldring NS1000s, noise-cancelling cans. Pretty good, with or without the noise cancelling on. I get a lot of noise from laptop output, and these are very sensitive, so there's a little bit of compromise, as noise-cancelling ends up adding more noise when things are very quiet, but with it off, it picks up the noise from the laptop. Brilliant headphones, only £50 at play.com at times too. Bargain!
> 
> Got some Klipsch Custom 1s yesterday to replace my Klipsch Image X1s (only a minor cable fault, so considering cutting off the end, soldering on a new connector). Fantastic little earbuds, really surprised of how good they are actually, the Custom 1s. Very much recommended, pretty cheap, so if you need some nice IEMs, they're a great choice, very comfy too.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1100988/headphones.jpg



do you have to have an equalizer on yours?, i find my noise cancelling destroys the bass on mine (well its still there - just insignificant compared to the treble)

noise cancelling has the side effect of turning the sound from warm to cold on mine

your selection is very smiler to mine, except that i have CX 400 II as my in ear headphones


----------



## Ripper3 (May 7, 2011)

I don't, but I love my bass nice and crisp when it's on. Plus, the highs are incredibly powerful, piercing. I really like that.
I don't tend to equalise anything actually. I can never get the balance correct.
Been considering getting a nice firewire DAC (I don't use the firewire port, so might as well give it something useful) to lose the background and static noise and see if that improves things a little bit.
Edit: Oh and odd thing here, cheesy. Have you noticed they're TERRIBLE for sound leakage? If I wanted everyone to hear the crap I listen to at times, I'd just use speakers! Not particularly impressed about that, considering they're noise-cancelling, you'd expect they could block leaks... yeesh!

Never had a liking for Sennheiser IEMs for some odd reason, never quite sounded good to me, but my sis-in-law I think had CX400s (until her rottie had a nibble on the wire :\). The Klipsch are keeping me very happy.

@Cold_Storm: Those Beats are looking good! As a white man with floppy hair and silly beard, still shouldn't be allowed to wear them outside the house, but if I had some with that carbon wrap on, I'd venture outside!

@Fourstaff: Good choice of IEMs, always hear good stuff about UEs, but the ones I wanted were sold out


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

Ripper3 said:


> I don't, but I love my bass nice and crisp when it's on. Plus, the highs are incredibly powerful, piercing. I really like that.
> I don't tend to equalise anything actually. I can never get the balance correct.
> Been considering getting a nice firewire DAC (I don't use the firewire port, so might as well give it something useful) to lose the background and static noise and see if that improves things a little bit.
> 
> Never had a liking for Sennheiser IEMs for some odd reason, never quite sounded good to me, but my sis-in-law I think had CX400s (until her rottie had a nibble on the wire :\). The Klipsch are keeping me very happy.



i like my music clear, but powerful, i don't like beats by DR dre for example - far too bass heavy you can't hear whats happening - and i find some of the other headphones in the sennheisar range - HD 200 series for example, to have a bit too much mid range

if there was a curve for how i like my sound it would probably go something like this

EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - thats just a picture i found on the internet i don't even own an iphone (mac etc (whatever apple device that's from)) but it would be something like that if you get the idea


----------



## Fourstaff (May 7, 2011)

Ripper3 said:


> @Fourstaff: Good choice of IEMs, always hear good stuff about UEs, but the ones I wanted were sold out



Nah, the 220 is one their low end mass produced earphones, nothing like their TripleFi 10's or Westone 3's. I tried my friend's Westone 3 and Shure 530, but I wished I hadn't because it made my current set of audio gear sound absolutely rubbish


----------



## Ripper3 (May 7, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i like my music clear, but powerful, i don't like beats by DR dre for example - far too bass heavy you can't hear whats happening - and i find some of the other headphones in the sennheisar range - HD 200 series for example, to have a bit too much mid range
> 
> if there was a curve for how i like my sound it would probably go something like this
> 
> EDIT: http://osxdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/iphone-equalizer-settings-eq.png - thats just a picture i found on the internet i don't even own an iphone (mac etc (whatever apple device that's from)) but it would be something like that if you get the idea



Yeah, their lower-end headphones are a bit loud on bass, not quite crisp. I listened to some HD 598s recently though, and I'm a jealous man. Wish I had the money for those.

It's a screenshot from OS X, I think it's the iTunes EQ. That looks like a very well-defined curve, and someone's been working on that a bit, me thinks. I can never get mine perfect.



Fourstaff said:


> Nah, the 220 is one their low end mass produced earphones, nothing like their TripleFi 10's or Westone 3's. I tried my friend's Westone 3 and Shure 530, but I wished I hadn't because it made my current set of audio gear sound absolutely rubbish



Oh, I know, I've still heard they're decent for the cheaper earbuds. Cheap headphones and earphones are getting better each generation.
I had a chance to listen to IE8s. I started to look into buying them, but noticed they're faked at a very high rate, so I won't be risking that any time soon! Did make me think why I possibly thought me cheap stuff was good. At all...


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

Ripper3 said:


> Oh, I know, I've still heard they're decent for the cheaper earbuds. Cheap headphones and earphones are getting better each generation.
> I had a chance to listen to IE8s. I started to look into buying them, but noticed they're faked at a very high rate, so I won't be risking that any time soon! Did make me think why I possibly thought me cheap stuff was good. At all...



i'm agreed with that, compare cx 300 with cx 300 ii and there's a large difference, shame the same can not be said to the hi-fi market which has spent the last 40 years sounding the same now

anyone tried out this? http://doesitpew.blogspot.com/2011/03/diy-hifi-orthodynamic-portable.html - seams like a great idea - i mean modding was what TPU was made for so their must be someone willing to try it out


----------



## Cold Storm (May 7, 2011)

That's a Nice little mod right there..  I love my Equations due to the Impedance mod I did.. I still get the Mid's and Low's.. But a little deeper bass in there for my effect.. The beats I have, where to "try out" I'm not so crazy about them, but the bass is the only thing "all right" with them..

I love my Audio Techs, a I'm hunting for ether the pair of Grado's or Even something along those lines.


Now, I'll see if I can get Random Murderer to show his set up.. Few hand made Dac's and One nice Tubed amp.. They don't make those like that anymore..


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> That's a Nice little mod right there..  I love my Equations due to the Impedance mod I did.. I still get the Mid's and Low's.. But a little deeper bass in there for my effect.. The beats I have, where to "try out" I'm not so crazy about them, but the bass is the only thing "all right" with them..
> 
> I love my Audio Techs, a I'm hunting for ether the pair of Grado's or Even something along those lines.
> 
> ...



i want a better audio set up and i really don't have the cash to buy some £200 amplifier etc so i might end up making some sort of DIY project if i can get enough info and parts


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 7, 2011)

i think i have my headphones at my sig now..
lol

main, Audio-Technica ATH-M50 (modded), Etymotic ER4P, Grado SR-60i, Ultrasone DJ1, Sennheiser HD202 (heavily modded), Sennheiser HD228 (modded)

loving the ER4P now


----------



## Phxprovost (May 7, 2011)

Grado sr225i, Sony MDR-V500, MEE M6P


----------



## majestic12 (May 8, 2011)

Using the Audio Technica ATH-AD1000s the most, but also keep a few others around (ATH-A900s, Sennheiser HD650s, and Audio Technica CK10s for my portable rig).  The headphone amp under my monitor is an AT-HA25D DAC/amp hooked up to my X-fi Elite Pro.


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 8, 2011)

majestic : how is your impression about the CK10?


----------



## majestic12 (May 9, 2011)

^I think they are wonderful.  They are extremely fast and clean sounding.  The bass is on the light side (rap fans probably would want something bassier), but you can still tell it's there.  Other than some custom IEMs, I think the CK10s are my favorites.  They don't need much to power them properly and make even a mid-level source sound better.  They replaced a set of Sony MDR-EX90s (Sony's former flagship IEM) and the upgrade in clarity was amazing.   

Also, they're really really small!


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 9, 2011)

i really want to compare it to the ER4's
as i think the signature would be similar.

well, gotta go to find someone here who have it..


----------



## majestic12 (May 9, 2011)

I've read a comparison or two between the CK10 and the ER4 over at head-fi.  Definitely worth checking into.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 9, 2011)

I own the Astro A40 headset with the mixamp. Pretty rocking quality.

http://www.astrogaming.com/headsets/a40-headsets/a40-headset-astro-edition


----------



## Funtoss (May 9, 2011)

lol i have the $10 head phones "made in china"


----------



## puma99dk| (May 9, 2011)

here are my Creative Aurvana Live! headphones with original extended wire from Creative and my Auzentech Bravura 7.1 Audio card's mini-jack to normal size jack connector/convertor thing, i dunno what u call it ^^;


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 10, 2011)

gotta find it soon..
thanks..

i'm looking to buy the LCD-2 now..
as its bass is among the best of ALL headphones.


----------



## Ra97oR (May 10, 2011)

That is my AD1000PRM. Now using the A2000X as its day time.

Portable setup:


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 10, 2011)

ra97or said:
			
		

> Portable setup:
> http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/9239/img5738z.jpg



could you explain a little bit about your portable setup. how is it powered, what is the usb for, which phones are you using, etc. im curious.


----------



## Ra97oR (May 10, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> could you explain a little bit about your portable setup. how is it powered, what is the usb for, which phones are you using, etc. im curious.



It is a iPod Touch 64GB > Pure silver Line out dock > portable amp (iBasso D2+) > headphones. USB stick is there so I don't lose it... xD


New picture that I just took now. Featuring A2000X.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 10, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> It is a iPod Touch 64GB > Pure silver Line out dock > portable amp (iBasso D2+) > headphones. USB stick is there so I don't lose it... xD



how is the portable amp powered?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 10, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> how is the portable amp powered?



if its portable i'd imagine batteries or a really long extension lead


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> if its portable i'd imagine batteries or a really long extension lead



right, im wondering 9 volt, or 4 AA or what


----------



## Ra97oR (May 10, 2011)

It have it's own battery, rechargeable through USB. Different portable amps have different ways to power them. Some uses 9V battery, some mutiples of AAAs, some rechargeable using an adaptor instead. This one uses 9.2V Li-po if I am not mistaken.

This portable amp have a built-in DAC on it as well, better than most onboard cards but not jawdropping. (The D12 however sports dual Wolfson DACs working in mono mode, which is pretty awesome)

My D2+ have around 38 hours of playtime.


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 28, 2011)

LCD2 > HA-160D > AMB Gamma2, GODLY


----------



## Conti027 (May 28, 2011)

I have 
Logitech G330 & Beats Studio
Getting a new nice audiophile pair
Beyer DT 770 Pro or Denon AH-D2000
can't decide


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (May 28, 2011)

Rockin the audio technica atha700 here going through a HT omega claro halo and absolutely love it. Its my first "audiophile" headphone and I'm looking at the atha 1000x for my next upgrade. I'm a huge fan of Audio-Technica after my first set due to the clarity and I am a basshead. I've found that clear reproduction outweighs heavy bass in every instance. And that is tough for me to say. Try Carl B-Orchid Blossom for a good test. Amazing song. 

EDIT: I am a trance junky in case it helps. Yahel, airbase, astral projection, jpl, and carl b (epic trance)etc. Also a classical fan Hans Zimmer, Harry gregson Williams, Howard shore, Klaus bedalt etc. AT's have beautiful reproduction for these genres IMO.

EDIT 2: Also I am very partial to closed phones. People say the soundstage is much better with open phones but I find a lack of impact and direction with them. Isolation is just a perk for me.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 28, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i want a better audio set up and i really don't have the cash to buy some £200 amplifier etc so i might end up making some sort of DIY project if i can get enough info and parts



Man, I guess I need to get on here more often. 

A fellow TPU'er made his own dac and amp for his set ups.. Bought a tube dac also that I just love. Has a OCZ ram cooler fan blowing on the tubes.. 

I'm going to see if I can get Random Murderer back on TPU.. See if he can throw some stuff around for people like you that want to build your own... I know we sent around 2h one day in a computer electronic store just looking threw their vintage tubes..


I'll have to post a picture tomorrow when I get home. Got a Fiio e7 that I'm just in love with


----------



## El_Mayo (May 29, 2011)

Can anyone in this thread recommend and alternative to Dr Dre beats (like... very good [studio] headphones), cos I assume Beats are overpriced for what you get compared to a brand like Sennheiser?


----------



## Wile E (May 29, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i want a better audio set up and i really don't have the cash to buy some £200 amplifier etc so i might end up making some sort of DIY project if i can get enough info and parts



You can build yourself a cmoy amp, or pick up a sound card with a built in headphone amp for home use. Not exactly hifi like some setups, but decidedly better than just using your computer's headphone jack. That's what I do.


My home cans are a pair of Grado SR225i's that I listen to thru my Auzentech X-Fi Forte. 






I am experimenting with using the G-cush earpads on them. It seems to open up the sound stage, and rolls off the extreme highs and lows a little, giving them a warmer sound. Haven't fully made up my mind about it yet. Makes them look like this:






My portable setup a set of HiFiMan RE0's using bi-flange tips that I power with a 9v powered cmoy using an LM4562 opamp.


----------



## Wile E (May 29, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> Can anyone in this thread recommend and alternative to Dr Dre beats (like... very good [studio] headphones), cos I assume Beats are overpriced for what you get compared to a brand like Sennheiser?



Beats are horribly overpriced. What model beats are you referring to? AKA: What price range?


----------



## El_Mayo (May 29, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Beats are horribly overpriced. What model beats are you referring to? AKA: What price range?



yeah I thought they woulda been
erm I'm thinking around 60-100 pounds (I know beats aren't that cheap, but at that price can you get any headphones of equal quality?)


----------



## KieX (May 29, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> yeah I thought they woulda been
> erm I'm thinking around 60-100 pounds (I know beats aren't that cheap, but at that price can you get any headphones of equal quality?)



You can try Grado SR60i (open cup) or Denon AH-D1100 (closed cup). If you are happy to spend a little more you can go for BeyerDynamic DT770 or Denon AH-D2000.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2011)

Keix is on the ball. Beats, I am glad it was cheap for me.. I'd buy something else over them if I had to pay full price.. the fracture u have to use batteries... they only last maybe 8h... not worth it.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 29, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> yeah I thought they woulda been
> erm I'm thinking around 60-100 pounds (I know beats aren't that cheap, but at that price can you get any headphones of equal quality?)



There is Sony MDR-V6, Creative Aurvana Live!, Sony XB series if you like bass probably Sennheiser PX200


----------



## Ra97oR (May 29, 2011)

Cal!
Ws70
d1100
d2000
ad700
ms1


----------



## Conti027 (May 29, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Beats are horribly overpriced. What model beats are you referring to? AKA: What price range?



I agree.. extremely over priced and the build is so cheap. I just got mine free. Its the only reason I have them. They have tons of problems too.



KieX said:


> You can try Grado SR60i (open cup) or Denon AH-D1100 (closed cup). If you are happy to spend a little more you can go for BeyerDynamic DT770 or Denon AH-D2000.



BeyerDynamic DT770 or Denon AH-D2000... So hard to pick!!!!


----------



## Ra97oR (May 29, 2011)

Conti027 said:


> I agree.. extremely over priced and the build is so cheap. I just got mine free. Its the only reason I have them. They have tons of problems too.
> 
> 
> 
> BeyerDynamic DT770 or Denon AH-D2000... So hard to pick!!!!



To be perfectly honest, neither. Both sounds very boomy to me, sounds just like a pair of Beats with more details...

The Audio Technica AD700 is hard to beat at this price range, so is the Grados MS1i. Unless you wanted tonnes of bass over everything, then the D2000 and DT770-Pro is good.


----------



## Conti027 (May 29, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> To be perfectly honest, neither. Both sounds very boomy to me, sounds just like a pair of Beats with more details...
> 
> The Audio Technica AD700 is hard to beat at this price range, so is the Grados MS1i. Unless you wanted tonnes of bass over everything, then the D2000 and DT770-Pro is good.



Well thats what I'm going for. Ra97oR you should check my theard @ Head-Fi. I like the bass on the Beats but they are a cheap build and I want more of a audiophile headphone.


----------



## burtram (May 29, 2011)

JVC HA-RX700







Only "real" headphones I own. I also have some Brookstone earbuds that sound nice for $30 earbuds that I use with my phone and netbook for music when I am out doing things.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 30, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> There is Sony MDR-V6, Creative Aurvana Live!, Sony XB series if you like bass probably Sennheiser PX200



I've got a Sony XB300 now but atm it sounds like there's not enough treble (when I use flat/no equalizer)


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> I've got a Sony XB300 now but atm it sounds like there's not enough treble (when I use flat/no equalizer)



You probably like more balanced sounds, but I usually recommend Sony XB series to Beats fanboys as a cheaper (and probably better) alternative. Just chucking it in to cover my ass


----------



## Ra97oR (May 30, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> I've got a Sony XB300 now but atm it sounds like there's not enough treble (when I use flat/no equalizer)



If you still want the bass and plus a balanced and detailed sound, I can recommend the Shure SRH840 to you.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> If you still want the bass and plus a balanced and detailed sound, I can recommend the Shure SRH840 to you.



Can't see how you can get one of those for £60.


----------



## Ra97oR (May 30, 2011)

He did say £60 - £100, which you can get one at £100.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-SHURE-SRH..._HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item19c51b9caa

Well £105.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> He did say £60 - £100, which you can get one at £100.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-SHURE-SRH..._HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item19c51b9caa
> 
> Well £105.



Ah, in that case there are plenty more options. I thought the price range was about £60, my bad.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 30, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Ah, in that case there are plenty more options. I thought the price range was about £60, my bad.



Obviously the cheaper the better 
I want something LIKE the XB700... but not (assuming the I'll just get imbalanced/excessively bassy music)
My XB300s are great for drum and bass and dubstep but when I turn on a metal track it just sounds like garbage without using a Treble Booster equalizer


----------



## Ra97oR (May 30, 2011)

To be honest, they ARE garbage. XB700 have a more balanced sound than the other XBs (not heard the XB1000 yet), the XB500 have even MORE bass than the XB300, so its not a "upgrade" as in the sound signature will even be worse. 

Audio Technica WS70 and Shure SRH840 is what I can think for having tight impactful bass with good treble and midrange. 

The WS70 is kinda hard to get hold of, you might have to import one, but it is still cheaper than the SRH840 at around £70.

SRH840 is a great sounding pair and at £100~ it is very good value too. Of course you can try out the XB700, they are more balanced sounding, but still very bass heavy.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 30, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> To be honest, they ARE garbage. XB700 have a more balanced sound than the other XBs (not heard the XB1000 yet), the XB500 have even MORE bass than the XB300, so its not a "upgrade" as in the sound signature will even be worse.
> 
> Audio Technica WS70 and Shure SRH840 is what I can think for having tight impactful bass with good treble and midrange.
> 
> ...



I read good reviews for that Shure one, so I think I'll buy that one in the future 
Oh maybe if there's one a step down if I'm low on cash

thanks


----------



## Wile E (May 30, 2011)

What about some Alessandro MS1's?


----------



## Ra97oR (May 30, 2011)

MS1i's are not what I will call bassy, but it does sound pretty good.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> MS1i's are not what I will call bassy, but it does sound pretty good.



I always wonder if we can "train" bassheads to like a more balanced sound, what do you think?


----------



## BumbleBee (May 30, 2011)

Sennheiser HD515, Sennheiser PC360, Shure 440, Denon D1001, Astro A40, Cyber Snipa Sonar 5.1. 

<scratches chin> only if I had a rack to display them properly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGyJOX5wFFg

nice Unicomp PVT.


----------



## blu3flannel (May 31, 2011)

I love my Grado SR-60i's, they're awesome.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 31, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> I love my Grado SR-60i's, they're awesome.
> 
> http://www.gradolabs.com/09_images/sr60i.png



ive got a pair of those as well. a good all around set of phones at a good price.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I always wonder if we can "train" bassheads to like a more balanced sound, what do you think?



definitely depends on what you listen to

I love bass but not when I'm listening to classical/metal
Techno and Dubstep obviously, fine
Surely good headphones should be able to cover the entire musical spectrum? :]


----------



## Ra97oR (Jun 1, 2011)

The thing is, most people new to headphones tends to think the better the headphones, the more bass there will be. And they tend to like bass heavy headphones over more balanced ones. 

But as you said, there isn't enough treble on the XB (or enough midrange as well) I think a more balanced headphone will suit you more. The SRH840 is slightly bassy, but overall pretty balanced.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 1, 2011)

booyeah!











Grados sr225i

And yes, it is a totally awkward picture of me wearing them.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 2, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> booyeah!
> 
> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/7348265e.jpg
> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/0ea25e57.jpg
> ...



you remind me of stephen merchant


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I always wonder if we can "train" bassheads to like a more balanced sound, what do you think?



I've tried training myself and it works fine til you hear some speakers that have amazing bass.. then I just got sad.


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> The thing is, most people new to headphones tends to think the better the headphones, the more bass there will be. And they tend to like bass heavy headphones over more balanced ones.
> 
> But as you said, there isn't enough treble on the XB (or enough midrange as well) I think a more balanced headphone will suit you more. The SRH840 is slightly bassy, but overall pretty balanced.



This is me


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 2, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> you remind me of stephen merchant



haha I can kind of see that.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Jun 2, 2011)

My Sony MDR-V6 are the only headphones I'll ever need.






Hands down the best headphones you can buy around or under $100 in my opinion.  They're highly rated, well known by sound producers around the world and they've been making them since the late 80's.  That's why the look so...  retro?   When I bought them I listened to many headphones ~$100 off a headphone amp inc AKG k240, Equation audio rp-21, Ultrasone hfi-700, Sennheiser 212 pro and Koss UR40's and I listened to a DVD movie and some music.  To my surprise I liked the Sony's the best.  They weren't the most expensive, probably closer to the cheapest in the range actually and I'm generally not a Sony fan (I hate their car audio with a passion and think most of their home audio is nothing special either) so I was very surprised.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 4, 2011)

MN12BIRD said:


> My Sony MDR-V6 are the only headphones I'll ever need.
> 
> http://img307.imageshack.us/img307/8743/picture0011px.jpg
> 
> Hands down the best headphones you can buy around or under $100 in my opinion.  They're highly rated, well known by sound producers around the world and they've been making them since the late 80's.  That's why the look so...  retro?   When I bought them I listened to many headphones ~$100 off a headphone amp inc AKG k240, Equation audio rp-21, Ultrasone hfi-700, Sennheiser 212 pro and Koss UR40's and I listened to a DVD movie and some music.  To my surprise I liked the Sony's the best.  They weren't the most expensive, probably closer to the cheapest in the range actually and I'm generally not a Sony fan (I hate their car audio with a passion and think most of their home audio is nothing special either) so I was very surprised.



oh my
those looks perfect!
apparently they're tight fitting though?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 4, 2011)

Shure 440 are great headphones if you're on a budget. I like the styling. the cable is removable and if you don't like coiled cables Shure sells a straight cable. you can also buy replacement 840 cups which can be used on the 440. they don't need to be driven but their weight makes them less than ideal for mobile use. the headband looks a little thicker than Sony too but I could be wrong.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Jun 4, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> oh my
> those looks perfect!
> apparently they're tight fitting though?



No.  I have a giant head and they're anything but too tight.  I too love the look of them.  I mean they look like they're from the 1980's because like I said they are!


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 4, 2011)

*Mystery Cans*

I've got a pair made by White Westinghouse. I thought that company only made heaters and fans until i found these... they're an older pair my grandfather bought for is computer. They have pretty good sound quality. I don't know the frequency range (18hz-20khz, etc). They have independent volume controls for each side. i think they're either 40mm or 50mm drivers. model no. WHP-2024. I can't seem to find any info about them anywhere. The impedance must not be too high b/c my blackberry can power them fairly well while watching movies I have formatted for it.





The right side broke off, the tiny plastic peg that held it to the clip broke, but it stays in place once I situate it in the clip and put it on my head... until I take them off again.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 16, 2011)

does anybody know replacement pins for ER4P earphones?


----------



## nick_1992 (Jun 16, 2011)

Got some MMX 300's just like 3 days ago, love them


----------



## Ra97oR (Jun 16, 2011)

Bought a set of STAX SR-404 Signature and SRM-300 modded. Can't wait for them, seeing how I loved them when I heard them in Japan.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 19, 2011)

my headphones




RIP XBR-300

Does anyone own a pair of Sennheiser HD 215 or MDR V700 however?
That's what I wanna get to replace it


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2011)

Old image but i got a Steelseries Sibera V2 headphone version as my main headphones.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Old image but i got a Steelseries Sibera V2 headphone version as my main headphones.



any good?


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 19, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Old image but i got a Steelseries Sibera V2 headphone version as my main headphones.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110619/02022011052.jpg



Steelseries fan isit? ;D
I've got that mouse mat as well... It's got SHIT grip after a while :/

edit: off topic but I made a separate thread regarding which headphones to buy here, so some suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> any good?


Yeah its really good for the price i paid compared to other manufactures anyway lol.


El_Mayo said:


> Steelseries fan isit? ;D
> I've got that mouse mat as well... It's got SHIT grip after a while :/
> 
> edit: off topic but I made a separate thread regarding which headphones to buy here, so some suggestions would be appreciated


And Lol nah i got the mouse for christmas from my cousin and the mouse mat from a friend.  Great budget combination for gaming for a mouse+mat anyway. The kinzu was £17 or something and the mat was less than fiver.
I was considering getting a Steelseries keyboard but i can't see myself spending lot of money on keyboard but i got myself a Logitech flat keyboard i am quite happy with it.


----------



## AppleB (Jun 21, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah its really good for the price i paid compared to other manufactures anyway lol.
> 
> And Lol nah i got the mouse for christmas from my cousin and the mouse mat from a friend.  Great budget combination for gaming for a mouse+mat anyway. The kinzu was £17 or something and the mat was less than fiver.
> I was considering getting a Steelseries keyboard but i can't see myself spending lot of money on keyboard but i got myself a Logitech flat keyboard i am quite happy with it.



I got the Steelseries 7g keyboard and its the best thing i ever bought - havent tried any of the other steelseries gear yet, looking at getting the siberia headset though cause i kinda need some better sound for cod lol.


----------



## xvi (Jun 22, 2011)

My cheap portable setup:
Microsoft Zune (Gen 1)
Fiio E5
Klipsch Image S2 (Just got them today! Replaced an aging pair of Sennheiser CX300s)

The Zune actually holds up pretty darn well by itself. I end up using the amp more with my Z-5500s which is *horrible* at driving even the lowest resistance headphones.


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 27, 2011)

My new Denons AH-D200 and Asus Essence Xonar STX.


----------



## mab1376 (Jun 30, 2011)

My Ultrasone HFI-780's, Senneiser MX760 earbuds, and my JDSlabs cmoy amp with an AD823AN op amp.

also not in photo my Auzentech x-fi Braura with 2xLME49990 op amps in the headpone socket, got a dual AD797BRZ in the mail 

-edit-

Forgot to mention I put Beyerdynamic DT200 pads on them to replace the uncomfortable pleather that comes on them.

The sound signature changes quite a bit after doing this, pretty much just reduces the bass a bit making it more natural sounding.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 2, 2011)

just got the DT770Pro/80

its quite good, and the bass is oh so great..


----------



## Shizelbs (Jul 10, 2011)

Sennheiser hd600 with a nuforce uDac


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 14, 2011)

im thinking to get me the Shure SRH940, 
is there anybody here have tried it?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 14, 2011)

JVC HA-G770 12-25kHz 32ohms







Koss PRO/4AA (the original 1970's ones for that old school feel) 10-25kHz 250ohms


----------



## Ra97oR (Sep 14, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> im thinking to get me the Shure SRH940,
> is there anybody here have tried it?



I have tried it out myself, it was a pretty good phone but the strange thing with all the Shure headphones is that they sounds somewhat better brand new than burned-in. The SRH940 was rather sparkly but over time it just disappeared. Although I bought the DT150 over it, but if you haven't got a powerful amp, the Shure is still a better choice.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 14, 2011)

i dont quite like the DT150, as the sound is too plain for me

i dont know if the SRH940 i tested earlier already burned in or not.
but like the sound sig of it, 

also, is there any open backed, similarly priced and similarly sounding headphones with the SRH940

the closest i got was AD900, but i lacks bass, big time


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 16, 2011)

AKG 701 headphones, still need about 300 hours burn in, cheap T2020 based amp and Xonar DX


----------



## LightningJR (Sep 17, 2011)

My Alessandro MS1i cans. Driver mod & bowl pads. I plan on doing some other mods down the road. Enjoy. 









Strange?? How come my pics are like this and not like the others??


----------



## Ra97oR (Sep 17, 2011)

ahokzyasha said:


> i dont quite like the dt150, as the sound is too plain for me
> 
> i dont know if the srh940 i tested earlier already burned in or not.
> But like the sound sig of it,
> ...



k701, dt990?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 18, 2011)

K701 lacks focus
not suitable for my music
j-pop, female vocals

dt990, dont like it


----------



## Frick (Sep 18, 2011)

Logitech H555. Got them at a sale for €27. Surprisingly good sound. Maybe not perfect for gaming and music, but it's good overall.






I really wish the mic was detachable though.


----------



## SaiZo (Sep 18, 2011)

Steelseries 5H V|2, good, but feel a bit "plastic". Never used the microphone.
Sony MDR-XB700, a gift from a friend. Tested them once, was ok. Maybe a bit too tight around the ears.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 18, 2011)

Upgraded to some Sony MDR-V6's about a month ago from the HA-RX700's





I won a pair of Denon AH-D510R's really shortly after buying the Sony's, which was crazy. The Denon cans will probably be here in about a month. No one wants to hustle when you're losing money


----------



## The_Ish (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't use a soundcard or amp though, so I'm probably missing out. The bass is almost non-existent.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 19, 2011)

Shizelbs said:


> Sennheiser hd600 with a nuforce uDac



how do you find the SQ with that.
because i want to buy the HD600 and was wondering what DAC/AMP i want to drive with


----------



## Frizz (Sep 19, 2011)

Currently using Logitech G35's bought them for around $60 AUD so the price seemed fair considering I don't have a soundcard or headphone amp at the moment, so these definitely work for me gaming wise





For music audio I have made a bad choice it seems I've paid an insane amount of money for this pair Sennheiser HD 215's, $140 AUD! If I knew any better I'd have gotten the Audio Technica ATH-M50's oh well. Although I do like these 215's as the bass isn't overbearing and allows me to hear every detail of my kit and the boom from the bass is present so I am not complaining too much.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 19, 2011)

HD215 has little to no bass.
lol

you should got the M50, much better than the HD215


----------



## Frick (Sep 19, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> HD215 has little to no bass.
> lol



For music I don't really want that much bass, it's better with a level sound. Too much bass can be misleading.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 19, 2011)

M50 has quite big bass, but its not overpowering other frequency, 
the bass si still clear and goes down deep,,
has moderate punch, 

and if you want truly level sound, try the ER4P/ER4S

both offers very flat frequency response, with S a bit brighter,
i think youll like it


----------



## Frizz (Sep 19, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> M50 has quite big bass, but its not overpowering other frequency,
> the bass si still clear and goes down deep,,
> has moderate punch,
> 
> ...



Yeah I heard many good things about the M50 and the price for it is awesome seems to be the top choice from one of the Vdrum forums I frequently visit, I am quite envious at the moment


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 19, 2011)

My M50 is modded to bring the bass level lower
now its just as i like


----------



## razaron (Sep 19, 2011)

A pair of Sennheiser HD202's. They're very good for their price but the bass is a bit OP.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 19, 2011)

No pic atm but mine are sennheiser px100's 

Some of you spend lots of $$ on phones.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 19, 2011)

I spent $2800 on speakers recently!


----------



## Frick (Sep 19, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I spent $2800 on speakers recently!



That's the problem with audio, there is no roof. It's only about how much you can spend, and once you get to the point where you get used to good sound it's painful to go back.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 19, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I spent $2800 on speakers recently!



Holy crap  trying to smash your neighbor's windows?


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Frick said:


> That's the problem with audio, there is no roof. It's only about how much you can spend, and once you get to the point where you get used to good sound it's painful to go back.





random said:


> Holy crap  trying to smash your neighbor's windows?



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2391118&postcount=11


----------



## naoan (Sep 19, 2011)

tigger said:


> No pic atm but mine are sennheiser px100's
> 
> Some of you spend lots of $$ on phones.



that's a nice little portable phone, one of the best in fact.

kinda miss mine, but now prefer IEM for outdoor use.

meanwhile my el cheapo JVC RX700 remain faithfully as my dorm phone.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 19, 2011)

I bought them mainly to use on my Cowon D2 pmp, which i love a lot. They do sound pretty good to me, i use a desk mic for talkies.


----------



## Ra97oR (Sep 19, 2011)

Note the STAX earpads is not brown... I spent like £70 just to get some sheep skin leather pads on them. Damn it STAX.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Sep 19, 2011)

I prefer my directional headphones. I only listen to what I want to hear ;-)


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 1, 2013)

i brought myself an early Christmas present, bcs the ear puffy stuff on my Creative Aurvana Live! has started to get marks and crack on one side some time ago, so i went to local shop and brought some Denon AH-D1100 listened to them and 2 others before decided taken time home with me for only 89usd with 1year more warranty by signing up to their "Hifi club", normal price tag on them was 213usd 

so i hope they will play nice with my Asus Xonar Essence STX








Spoiler



the small gold plated connector to turn mini jack into 3,5mm jack didn't wanna show, but i found it xD
















my old Creative Aurvana Live! had them for some years and costed 89usd aswell (the crack are on the other side):


----------



## Kursah (Dec 1, 2013)

Very nice headphones Puma! Some people buy the Creative Aurvana Live! (CAL!) because both are the same...so whichever is cheapest. I almost bought a pair then found a used pair of Denon D2000's for $20 more...and had to jump on them!


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 2, 2013)

Kursah said:


> Very nice headphones Puma! Some people buy the Creative Aurvana Live! (CAL!) because both are the same...so whichever is cheapest. I almost bought a pair then found a used pair of Denon D2000's for $20 more...and had to jump on them!



online and locally in my country prices for the Creative Aurvana Live! and the Denon AH-D1100 prices are the same for now.

It's not that i don't liked the Creative once, i still have them, and they served me well, but i wanted to try something else and i felt it was time for change ^^


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Kissamies (Dec 2, 2013)

Creative SB Tactic3D Rage, bought those after my soundcard (X-Fi XtremeGamer) died.


----------

